# Who Makes the Best RO Style Filter Housings



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm going to be setting up a four stage filter for an automated water change setup. Stage one will be a pre filter, followed by three (overkill) carbon filters designed to deal with chloramine. However there will be no RO membrane, TDS meter, pressure gauge, etc. So I'm pretty sure it will be cheaper to piece this setup together from parts rather than buying a pre made RO filter and removing parts.

I've decided to go with brand name John Guest fittings to make sure I'm getting the most leak proof joins possible for quick connect fittings. Next I'm trying to decide which filter housings to buy. I see that Pentair is a pretty popular company in this field with quite a few filter housing types to choose from. However, after reading reviews on some of their housings on Amazon I found way too many reports of the housings leaking. So I'm wondering what individuals here would recommend as a reliable filter housing that will never leak.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Did you end up going through with this build? I'm curious as to what kind of carbon media you put in. Been looking to do the same with a big blue water filter housing I have. I know there's catalytic carbon which is designed for reducing chlorine and chloramine but it's $200+ for a bag. The activated carbon is half the price but has limited ability in reducing chloramines. Do you use bulk media or cartridges? 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

vincel892 said:


> Did you end up going through with this build? I'm curious as to what kind of carbon media you put in. Been looking to do the same with a big blue water filter housing I have. I know there's catalytic carbon which is designed for reducing chlorine and chloramine but it's $200+ for a bag. The activated carbon is half the price but has limited ability in reducing chloramines. Do you use bulk media or cartridges?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


I'm in the middle of the build actually. I ended up going with Pentair Big Blue housings and am using a ChlorPlus BB-20 carbon filter cartridge designed specially for removing chlorine and chloramines.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Harry Muscle said:


> I'm in the middle of the build actually. I ended up going with Pentair Big Blue housings and am using a ChlorPlus BB-20 carbon filter cartridge designed specially for removing chlorine and chloramines.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


Thanks for the info. I'm trying to figure out which would be more cost effective. And you have multiple big blues in a row ? Thats crazy

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

There is no reason to expect any brand of filter housing to leak. Any of the brands you can buy at the HD, CTC, Home Hardware will all stand up to extended use. I have been using a Cuno for over 20 years, and have 3 brand new GEs I haven't put into use yet. Mine are regular size which means there are all sorts of inexpensive (relatively) cartridges available.


----------

